# hugin stürzt beim Laden mancher Bilder ab

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte gerne Panoramen mit hugin erstellt. Vor einiger Zeit hat das auch funktioniert. Jetzt bekomme ich einen "Speicherzugriffsfehler" wenn ich Bilder lade. Mit älteren jpgs funktioniert das. Die Bilder, die ich gerne verarbeiten würde sind pngs, aber auch als jpgs konvertiert klappt das nicht.

So sieht das in dmesg aus:

```
[  908.018148] hugin[3411] general protection ip:7f6b0f857941 sp:7fff2e166e70 error:0 in libexiv2.so.9.0.0[7f6b0f6db000+2c8000]

[  948.394783] hugin[3451] general protection ip:7effec6e8941 sp:7fffd9d66c80 error:0 in libexiv2.so.9.0.0[7effec56c000+2c8000]

[ 1133.647783] hugin[3536] general protection ip:7fa982b47941 sp:7fff4696ee80 error:0 in libexiv2.so.9.0.0[7fa9829cb000+2c8000]

[ 1188.098692] hugin[3667] general protection ip:7f21d8ee9941 sp:7fffa897bae0 error:0 in libexiv2.so.9.0.0[7f21d8d6d000+2c8000]

[ 1558.881353] hugin[3894] general protection ip:7fcde9d69941 sp:7fff7e38fb40 error:0 in libexiv2.so.9.0.0[7fcde9bed000+2c8000]

[ 1575.135578] hugin[3914] general protection ip:7f66f1cfd941 sp:7fff1b9d74b0 error:0 in libexiv2.so.9.0.0[7f66f1b81000+2c8000]

[ 1885.372256] onto2vocabulary used greatest stack depth: 3864 bytes left

[ 2528.152201] ld-linux-x86-64 used greatest stack depth: 3776 bytes left

[ 2621.279057] hugin[19418] general protection ip:7fc61cb27941 sp:7fffa90b7000 error:0 in libexiv2.so.9.0.0[7fc61c9ab000+2c8000]

[ 2664.977866] hugin[12214] general protection ip:7f66e6360941 sp:7fff20357130 error:0 in libexiv2.so.9.0.0[7f66e61e4000+2c8000]

[ 2711.885620] nepomukservices[3388]: segfault at 101c02807 ip 00007ff9a527a77e sp 00007fff3b0206d0 error 4 in libQtCore.so.4.8.2[7ff9a50e4000+2da000]

[ 2779.058601] hugin[16154] general protection ip:7fbb05884941 sp:7ffff0e361b0 error:0 in libexiv2.so.9.0.0[7fbb05708000+2c8000]

```

Hat jemand einen Tip?

uhai

----------

## franzf

Um mehr sagen zukönnen, brauchen wir einen Backtrace.

emerge gdb

Danach

```
$ gdb hugin

(gdb) run

[bissl output]
```

Jetzt bastel an deinem Panorama rum, bis es crasht.

Dann (im Termial, wo gdb läuft):

```
(gdb) bt
```

Und das hier posten.

Aber evtl. hilft ja auch schon ein rebuild von libexiv2 (plus wxGTK)...

----------

## uhai

war nicht viel zu basteln...:

```
[...]

/usr/share/hugin/data/plugins/crop_cp.py

   CAT:Control Points

   NAM:Crop Control Points

   fails @api-max

MainFrame::RestoreLayoutOnNextResize()

[New Thread 0x7fffe1422700 (LWP 6745)]

[New Thread 0x7fffe0c21700 (LWP 6746)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdbfff700 (LWP 6747)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdb7fe700 (LWP 6748)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdaffd700 (LWP 6749)]

[New Thread 0x7fffda7fc700 (LWP 6750)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd9ffb700 (LWP 6751)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd97fa700 (LWP 6752)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd8ff9700 (LWP 6753)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd3fff700 (LWP 6754)]

[Thread 0x7fffdbfff700 (LWP 6747) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffda7fc700 (LWP 6750) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffd3fff700 (LWP 6754) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffd8ff9700 (LWP 6753) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffd97fa700 (LWP 6752) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffd9ffb700 (LWP 6751) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffdaffd700 (LWP 6749) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffe1422700 (LWP 6745) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffdb7fe700 (LWP 6748) exited]

[New Thread 0x7fffdb7fe700 (LWP 6762)]

[New Thread 0x7fffe1422700 (LWP 6763)]

[Thread 0x7fffe0c21700 (LWP 6746) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffdb7fe700 (LWP 6762) exited]

[New Thread 0x7fffdb7fe700 (LWP 6765)]

[New Thread 0x7fffe0c21700 (LWP 6766)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdaffd700 (LWP 6767)]

[Thread 0x7fffdb7fe700 (LWP 6765) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffe0c21700 (LWP 6766) exited]

[Thread 0x7fffe1422700 (LWP 6763) exited]

[New Thread 0x7fffe1422700 (LWP 7291)]

[New Thread 0x7fffe0c21700 (LWP 7293)]

[New Thread 0x7fffdb7fe700 (LWP 7295)]

Warning: IPTC dataset Iptc.Application2.Preview has invalid size 89707; skipped.

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00007ffff5f31941 in (anonymous namespace)::FindExifdatumByKey::operator()(Exiv2::Exifdatum const&) const () from /usr/local/lib64/libexiv2.so.9

```

Im Assistenten 5 jpgs ausgewählt und laden wollen -> crash.

Sieht so aus, als wäre der Hinweis auf die libexif schon ganz gut gewesen... Ein revdep-rebuild habe ich gestern schon versucht, da hat sich nichts getan. Jetzt habe ich ein emerge -pvt libexif hinterhergeschoben, hilft auch nicht.

uhai

----------

## franzf

Nicht exif, sondern exiv2  :Wink: 

Also

```
emerge -1 exiv2
```

Aber das eigentliche Problem ist hier:

/usr/local/lib64/libexiv2.so.9 

DU SOLLST KEINE SOFTWARE AN PORTAGE VORBEI INSTALLIEREN!

Das schreibst du jetzt 100 mal  :Wink: 

Mach in /usr/local sauber (am besten sicherst du das gesamte /usr/local in deinem /home, damit du später nachvollziehen kannst, was alles kaputt sein könnte), dann lass nochmal revdep-rebuild laufen.

----------

## uhai

```
ls /usr/local

bin    include      lib    lib64    man      sbin   src  trgtd

games  jre1.6.0_24  lib32  libexec  portage  share  tr

```

 :Embarassed:  ICH SOLL KEINE SOFTWARE AN PORTAGE VORBEI INSTALLIEREN!   :Embarassed: 

 :Embarassed:  ICH SOLL KEINE SOFTWARE AN PORTAGE VORBEI INSTALLIEREN!   :Embarassed: 

 :Embarassed:  ICH SOLL KEINE SOFTWARE AN PORTAGE VORBEI INSTALLIEREN!   :Embarassed: 

 :Embarassed:  ICH SOLL KEINE SOFTWARE AN PORTAGE VORBEI INSTALLIEREN!   :Embarassed: 

 :Embarassed:  ICH SOLL KEINE SOFTWARE AN PORTAGE VORBEI INSTALLIEREN!   :Embarassed: 

 :Embarassed:  ICH SOLL KEINE SOFTWARE AN PORTAGE VORBEI INSTALLIEREN!   :Embarassed: 

 :Embarassed:  ICH SOLL KEINE SOFTWARE AN PORTAGE VORBEI INSTALLIEREN!   :Embarassed: 

 :Embarassed:  ICH SOLL KEINE SOFTWARE AN PORTAGE VORBEI INSTALLIEREN!   :Embarassed: 

Tja tr & trgtd gab es in portage nicht. Was der rEst ist, weiss ich nicht mehr...

Kann ich das alles einfach in die Tonne hauen?

Das emerge -vt exiv2 hat meinem hugin auch noch nicht geholfen...

```
[New Thread 0x7fffdaffd700 (LWP 19775)]

[New Thread 0x7fffda7fc700 (LWP 19776)]

[New Thread 0x7fffd9ffb700 (LWP 19777)]

Warning: IPTC dataset Iptc.Application2.Preview has invalid size 89707; skipped.

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x00007ffff5f31941 in (anonymous namespace)::FindExifdatumByKey::operator()(Exiv2::Exifdatum const&) const () from /usr/local/lib64/libexiv2.so.9

```

uhai

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Tja tr & trgtd gab es in portage nicht.

 

ebuild bauen, oder auf bugs.gentoo.org suchen bzw. fragen, obs einer tun könnte. Oder im Forum  :Wink: 

Oder zumindest als normaler User ins eigene home installieren. Irgend eine configure-Option wie "--prefix" gibts immer. Die dann auf ~/local owai. setzen, dann geht make install auch da hin. Dann kannst du dir ein Startscript basteln, das LD_LIBRARY_PATH und evtl. andere notwendige Umgebungsvariablen da hin setzt. Wenn dann da mal was nicht geht, betrifft es nur deine Installation im home, was du ganz einfach Plattmachen kannst - das System wird von portage gemanaged und bleibt in tadellosem Zustand  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Kann ich das alles einfach in die Tonne hauen?

 

Wenn du Angst hast schiebs erstmal nur weg mit z.B.

mv /usr/local /root

als root.

Danach revdep-rebuild nicht vergessen!

 *Quote:*   

> Das emerge -vt exiv2 hat meinem hugin auch noch nicht geholfen...

 

Klar  :Wink:  Das böse libexiv2 ist ja immer noch in /usr/local da.

----------

